# Solved: Can't enable on access scan



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

I had McAfee for a while now. I got tired of it one day, and I disabled the on access scan. But I need it on again, but when I click on the option to enable it, nothing happens.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try reinstalling Mcafee.


----------



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

wk2000 said:


> Try reinstalling Mcafee.


problem solved


----------

